# 1971 Olympia Club



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Just acquired this beauty to restore. Hopefully shouldn't be too much to do. Asbestos removal, new bolts, electrics and some polishing 😁


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Fully Stripped, currently soaking the asbestos. Need to repair heating element ceramic insulator and a few other bits and bobs. Coming along nicely though.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

After asbestos removal


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen the Orphan Espresso vid and it seems they left the boiler bare after removal, but for cars we tend to use non-asbestos material on things like exhausts, which way will you go (bare, more heat to cup warmer area etc, or, thermal insulation so faster heat up and more efficient)?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> I've seen the Orphan Espresso vid and it seems they left the boiler bare after removal, but for cars we tend to use non-asbestos material on things like exhausts, which way will you go (bare, more heat to cup warmer area etc, or, thermal insulation so faster heat up and more efficient)?


 Probably thermal insulation. I am not sure what stuff to use. You can get the reflective aluminum stuff for radiators pretty cheap dunno what temp it's rated too


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ha ha i had to look twice/double-take at that switch....for a quick second i thought it was a variable gang air dielectric capacitor out of an old radio....it's a beast of an arrangement...adjustable too by the looks of it 😎


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Ha ha i had to look twice/double-take at that switch....for a quick second i thought it was a variable gang air dielectric capacitor out of an old radio....it's a beast of an arrangement...adjustable too by the looks of it 😎


 Yeah they are decent switches with adjustable pressure stat


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Boiler after citric acid bath


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Boiler gasket made from Teflon. Element terminal fixed using Teflon tube cut and drilled, epoxy putty and Glyptal. Boiler insulated with high temp insulation. Waiting on the frame coming back from powdercoaters.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi bro, what's that high-temp-insulation and where did you buy it from ? ....that could help me with a little problem in one of my vehicles...i've tried other stuff but it tends to come "un-stuck" after a while 😠


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great work. Lovely refurb 👍


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Hi bro, what's that high-temp-insulation and where did you buy it from ? ....that could help me with a little problem in one of my vehicles...i've tried other stuff but it tends to come "un-stuck" after a while 😠


 @Rumpelstiltskin https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140889796676

It's motorbike fairing protection. I know a few guys who have used it on there olympia cremina and it seems to hold up well.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

StevenG91 said:


> ...It's motorbike *fairing* protection...


 😵 what's a "fairing".....that's them things plastic-rockets have isn't it ? .....explains why i haven't come across it on fleabay lol....fairings aint something i look at/search for :classic_wink:

Jokes aside many thanks for that matey....i shall order some for a job/problem i have.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I can vouch for it working on cars, we have problems with engine mounts melting near the Esprit manifolds, this is enough to stop the radiant heat, and a double layer allows cooler air to flow between them to stop physical transfer.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

AndyDClements said:


> I can vouch for it working on cars, we have problems with engine mounts melting near the Esprit manifolds, this is enough to stop the radiant heat, and a double layer allows cooler air to flow between them to stop physical transfer.


 It's also a lot cheaper than most other insulation I'd looked at 😁. Glad you can vouch for it Andy.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Glad you decided to insulate it, best thing about the covered boilers is you can turn it off and two hours later you can turn it on and it's ready to go again in a minute


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> Glad you decided to insulate it, best thing about the covered boilers is you can turn it off and two hours later you can turn it on and it's ready to go again in a minute


 One of the things I am looking forward to with this is the temp stability. Being able to leave it on all day and not have that damn premil pavoni overheating issue is going to be a godsend.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Frame back from the powdercoaters. Let the reassembly and electric renewal begin 😬😁


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Electrics all renewed and low and behold she's alive mwah ha ha


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Bad news, as the boiler came upto pressure I discovered a crack 😢. Looks like a journey to a welder is required 😔.

/monthly_2021_01/VID_20210123_123257.mp4.b48088a3d8a5c675723242b938a6c3e4.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20210123_123257.mp4


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Fingers crossed won't be too hard of a job and you'll have it up and running soon


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

KTD said:


> Fingers crossed won't be too hard of a job and you'll have it up and running soon


 Thanks mate. I'm meeting a welder tomorrow to have a chat about it and get a price for repair. Hopefully all will be good 🙈


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

It took a while but I finally got the boiler back and she's working again. I'm really not great at taking photos and explaining what I'm doing as I go but here's what's been done to her.

New wiring

Asbestos removed

New stainless steel bolts

Powdercoated frame

Boiler welded twice as the first weld failed.

Custom made Gaskets

Element repair with Teflon and Glyptal

Seized screws removed

I'll eventually go back and paint the boiler but for now I think I'll just enjoy her.

Video below was just to see if she was working and keeping pressure.

And thanks @KTDfor the portafilter 👍

/monthly_2021_02/VID_20210209_085601.mp4.4fe33809d3764678765ac38168f7786e.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment VID_20210209_085601.mp4


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

StevenG91 said:


> It took a while but I finally got the boiler back and she's working again. I'm really not great at taking photos and explaining what I'm doing as I go but here's what's been done to her.
> 
> New wiring
> 
> ...


 Fabulous job, an absolute stunner!👍


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looking good! Well done


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@StevenG91 - A great refurb project, hope the coffee is as good as it looks!

How did you handle removing the asbestos out of interest, as it looked like the more dangerous sprayed on brown kind?


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @StevenG91 - A great refurb project, hope the coffee is as good as it looks!
> 
> How did you handle removing the asbestos out of interest, as it looked like the more dangerous sprayed on brown kind?


 Plastic bucket full of water. Soaked the boiler for 24 hours and then removed with scrapers and steel wool. I had respirator and suit. Everything was sealed in rubble bags including the suit and taken to local asbestos dump.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Glad you did it properly! Can't imagine it being the most fun job in the world.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Glad you did it properly! Can't imagine it being the most fun job in the world.


 It certainly wasn't fun 🙈


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@StevenG91 Be lovely, a few months on if you could update us on how she looks and performs now!


----------

